# Amd trinity? Or no



## Hariman (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey I need a processor for gaming mostly and adobe after effects so shall I wait for amd trinity or shall I get Ivy i5 3450 or I7 2600 sandy


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2012)

Trinity is for another segment - Budget.

You should get i7-2600/i5-3450 for yourself.

Over i3 I'll choose Trinity though when it gets released. Hands down.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 28, 2012)

Hariman are you willing to buy a dedicated graphic card ?
IMO , Core I series will be best . Specially when combined with a good GPU.

Gfx designing tools like Adobe Suite will be better with quad-core processor , I3 will be a bad idea , seriously.
Even some new games these days use around 3-4 cores.


----------



## Hariman (Jul 28, 2012)

Trinity I bet will be under 15000 or so yeh I have a gfx already il use it it's ati 5670. Good enough for me for now but my CPU core has to be the beast 
I'm thinking of going ivy sands the old one 
Well risho that's why I thought of getting 8150 more cores


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 28, 2012)

Well Trinity is designed to get a decent graphic and decent processing keeping the budget in mind.

What you need is a good processing capability per core.
Bulldozer is out there with 8 cores , and most of Core I-5 SB with 4 cores.

However if you match the performance per core wise , you will find SB dancing circles around FX.
A quad-core CPU will be enough for average video editing and development.
Spend on a good quad-core SB CPU, rather than FX , it will be worth it.


----------



## Hariman (Jul 29, 2012)

Uh hmm il keep it in mind thanks


----------

